# SecurityRisk.OrphanInf



## CN_Rail (Apr 18, 2011)

What does this security risk mean? I saw it on Norton 360's panel of removed issues.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

According to Symantec:

SecurityRisk.OrphanInf Technical Details | Symantec

SecurityRisk.OrphanInf is a detection for autorun.inf files that no longer refer to a valid file on the compromised computer.

Autorun.inf files are configuration files that instruct the operating system which executable files to launch upon access. This is a popular infection vector for malware authors. Incomplete removal of threats can leave behind an orphaned autorun.inf file, which can prevent access to the compromised drive.

In other words...

If you see this detection it is because the autorun.inf had a reference to a file that could not be found.


----------

